# Ob du das verführerisch finden würdest, wenn du später betrunken mit ihr nach Hause gingst?



## gvergara

Hallo,

Ich frage mich, ob die Konjunktionswahl in diesem Fall für richtig gehalten werden kann. Ich würde erwarten, dass man die Konjunktion _als _(statt _wenn_) verwendet. Kontext: Eine Frau stellt sich Fragen, die mit Dres, ihrem Mann, und Jan, dem verheirateten Mann, in den sie sich verliebt hat, zu tun haben.

[...] _Ihre Nägel waren in einem leuchtenden Rot lackiert, in ihrem Ausschnitt glitzerten goldene Schimmerpartikel. Ob Dres das verführerisch fand? Ob du das verführerisch finden würdest, *wenn* du später betrunken mit ihr nach Hause gingst?_
*Aus "Kreuzfahrt" von Mireille Zindel*

Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## bearded

Hallo
Ich denke, es handelt sich um eine Hypothese. Es soll 'ging*e*st' heißen, und 'wenn' stimmt schon.


----------



## gvergara

bearded said:


> Hallo
> Ich denke, es handelt sich um eine Hypothese. Es soll 'ging*e*st' heißen, und 'wenn' stimmt schon.


Danke. Das würde aber den wenn-Satz in einen konditionalen Satz verwandeln, und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das der richtige Sinn ist.


----------



## ablativ

gvergara said:


> Das würde aber der wenn-Satz in einen konditionalen Satz verwandeln, und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das der richtige Sinn ist.


Dann muss der Satz aber umgeformt werden. Wenn im ersten Teil _verführerisch finden würdest_ steht, *muss *im zweiten Teil auch ein entsprechender Konjunktiv (II) - Modus stehen.


----------



## Kajjo

gvergara said:


> die Konjunktion _als _(statt _wenn_)


Nein, das ist nicht möglich, sondern schlichtweg falsch. Es muss richtig "wenn" heißen hier.

Der Konjunktiv II passt hier. Beide Satzteile müssen hier die gleiche Form haben.


----------



## gvergara

Kajjo said:


> Nein, das ist nicht möglich, sondern schlichtweg falsch. Es muss richtig "wenn" heißen hier.
> 
> Der Konjunktiv II passt hier. Beide Satzteile müssen hier die gleiche Form haben.


Danke, Kajjo. Die Sätze aber haben verschiede Formen: 
_Ob du das verführerisch finden würdest, *wenn* du später betrunken mit ihr nach Hause *gingst*?_
_            Konjunktiv II-Satz                                                  Temporal-Satz (wenn)                            _
Mir nach stimmt das nicht, denn _wenn _gibt Wiederholung ein, was in diesem Fall falsch ist, oder? Die beiden Paare waren zu Hause, sie haben sich besoffen und später mal werden Jan und seine Frau nach Hause gehen.


----------



## Alemanita

Wenn ist richtig. 
Wie bearded man schon sagte


bearded said:


> Hallo
> Ich denke, es handelt sich um eine Hypothese. Es soll 'ging*e*st' heißen, und 'wenn' stimmt schon.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

> *Nachzeitigkeit des Geschehens in Bezug auf die Wiedergabe durch den Dritten*
> Konjunktiv – Wikipedia


Vielleicht ist die Verwendung vergleichbar? So dass eher ›Nachzeitigkeit‹ zum Ausdruck gebracht wird als eine Bedingung oder Hypothese?


----------



## JClaudeK

Im Kontext gesehen, ergibt der Satz mMn. als Hypothese keinen Sinn.

Die Zeiten kommen mir einfach falsch vor:
Die Erzählerin fragt sich, ob Jan, der Mann, in den sie sich verliebt hat, die _golden glitzernden Schimmerpartikel, _die dessen Frau Romy _ in ihrem Ausschnitt_ hat, _verführerisch finden _wird, wenn er_ später betrunken mit ihr nach Hause_ geht/ gehen wird.

Das Ganze wurde jetzt - sehr umständlich  und meines Erachtens falsch - (da der Text in der Vergangenheit geschrieben ist) an die Vergangenheit "angepasst".

Im Präsens ergäbe der Satz: (ich frage mich),  _ob Dres das verführerisch *findet*? Ob du das verführerisch *finden wirst*, _wenn _du später betrunken mit ihr nach Hause *gehst*?_


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Es kommt mir nicht falsch vor. Ich wüsste aber keine Belege dafür (für die Tatsache, dass es nicht falsch ist … wäre … wie auch immer). Könnte das vielleicht so ähnlich funktionieren wie das ‹ futur du passé ›?


> Temps se rapportant au futur *prévu* à un moment dans le passé. En français, le conditionnel est le futur du passé.
> futur du passé — Wiktionnaire


… das heißt, man schaut mit dem Konjunktiv hier nur voraus (prévoir)?


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Könnte das vielleicht so ähnlich funktionieren wie das ‹ futur du passé ›



Auf Französisch muss das so sein:
_ Ob Dres das verführerisch fand? Ob du das verführerisch finden würdest, wenn du später betrunken mit ihr nach Hause ging(e)st?
=> Je me demand*ais* si Dres trouvait ça séduisant, si toi, tu trouverais ça séduisant lorsque, plus tard, tu rentrerais saoul avec elle.
_
Aber ob das auf Deutsch auch geht?
Mein "Bauchgefühl" sagt mir, dass das nicht richtig ist:

Dieser "ob-Satz" ist doch im Grunde genommen indirekte Rede. Im Deutschen ist aber bei indirekter Rede *keine* *„Zeitenfolge“* (concordance des temps) geboten, soviel ich weiß.

_- (Ich frage/ fragte mich/ habe mich gefragt_) :"*Findet * Dres das verführerisch ? *Wirst* du das verführerisch *finden*, wenn du später betrunken mit ihr nach Hause *gehst*?"
Also müsste/ könnte der Text so lauten:
_=> (Ich frage/ fragte mich/ habe mich gefragt) Ob Dres das verführerisch *findet*? Ob du das verführerisch *finden wirst*, wenn du später betrunken mit ihr nach Hause *gehst*?_


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Aber ob das auf Deutsch auch geht?


Ich glaube schon, zumindest wenn man ›gingest‹ als äquivalent zur würde-Konstruktion ›würdest gehen‹ ansehen darf:


> *Vorschau in der Vergangenheit*
> In Texten mit historischem Präsens als Grundtempus dient das Futur – spiegelbildlich zum rückschauenden Präsensperfekt – der Vorschau von einem vergangenen Zeitpunkt aus.[2]
> 
> 
> Beispiel: „Kolumbus entdeckt 1492 Amerika. Er wird lange Zeit glauben, dass er einen neuen Seeweg nach Indien entdeckt habe.“
> Im Präteritum hingegen stünde hier die würde-Konstruktion: „Kolumbus entdeckte 1492 Amerika. Er würde lange Zeit glauben, dass er einen neuen Seeweg nach Indien entdeckt hätte.“
> Futur – Wikipedia



Edit: Am Anfang Zitat eingefügt


----------



## JClaudeK

> In Texten mit historischem Präsens ....


Wie rechtfertigst du das *historische *Präsens im gegebenen Kontext?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Wie rechtfertigst du das *historische *Präsens im gegebenen Kontext?


Ich meinte den zweiten Satz:


> Im *Präteritum* hingegen stünde hier die *würde-Konstruktion*: „Kolumbus *entdeckte* 1492 Amerika. Er *würde* lange Zeit *glauben*, dass er einen neuen Seeweg nach Indien entdeckt hätte.“
> Futur – Wikipedia


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich meinte eigentlich:  _Vorschau in der Vergangenheit im Präsens oder Präteritum_ ist laut der kurz überflogenen Texte  nur in historischen oder Sachtexten üblich, passt also meines Erachtens nicht hierher.
- OK, _falsch_ kann man diese Formen nicht nennen.

Ich halte mich weiter an die genannte Regel (cf. #11): in indirekten Ob-Sätzen ist keine „Zeitenfolge“ geboten.



Für gvergara wichtig ist: Es handelt sich hier nicht um eine Hypothese, sondern um einen (zu) kompliziert formulierten (indirekten) Fragesatz.


----------



## bearded

Als ich 'Hypothese' schrieb, meinte ich natürlich den Nebensatz, der mit 'wenn' anfängt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Ich halte mich weiter an die genannte Regel (cf. #11): in indirekten Ob-Sätzen ist keine „Zeitenfolge“ geboten.


Nach meinem Empfinden liegt der Fall hier ein wenig anders, da vor dem Ob-Satz nichts steht, anders ausgedrückt: weil da eben kein „Ich fragte mich“ steht. Ich möchte aber auch nicht behaupten, dass du falsch liegst. Vielleicht funktioniert es auch mit Indikativ, auch wenn es mir persönlich hier merkwürdig vorkäme.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Als ich 'Hypothese' schrieb, meinte ich natürlich den Nebensatz, der mit 'wenn' anfängt.


Ja, das war mir klar_ (*wenn* du später betrunken mit ihr nach Hause gin*gs*t?)_
Aber aus dem Kontext (siehe #9 - "später" bedeutet hier nach dem Abendessen, zu dem die Erzählerin und ihr Mann Jan (= _du_) und seine "glitzernde" Frau eingeladen haben - offensichtlich wird bei solchen Abenden immer ganz schön getrunken) geht meiner Meinung nach deutlich hervor, dass es sich hier ein zeitliches "wenn", also um einen Temporalsatz, handelt.




Schlabberlatz said:


> Nach meinem Empfinden liegt der Fall hier ein wenig anders, da vor dem Ob-Satz nichts steht, anders ausgedrückt: weil da eben kein „Ich fragte mich“ steht.


Im Deutschen kann das „Ich fragte mich“ wegfallen, so eindeutig ist "ob". Während im Französischen, im Englischen (und wahrscheinlich auch noch in anderen Sprachen) der Einleitungssatz „Ich fragte mich“ dastehen muss, sonst wird das Ganze unverständlich ("si"/ "if" leiten ja nicht nur indirekte Fragesätze ein!).
Auf Frz. kannst du unmöglich nur schreiben "_ Si Dres trouvait ça séduisant?" _Nur _"Je me demandais si Dres trouvait ça séduisant." _ist verständlich.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Im Deutschen kann das „Ich fragte mich“ wegfallen, so eindeutig ist "ob".


Trotzdem, in:
(?) „Ihre Nägel waren in einem leuchtenden Rot lackiert, in ihrem Ausschnitt glitzerten goldene Schimmerpartikel. Ob Dres das verführerisch fand? Ob du das verführerisch finden wirst, wenn du später betrunken mit ihr nach Hause gehst?“
wird abrupt, ohne Überleitung, ins Futur gesprungen. Für meine Begriffe funktioniert das so nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Inzwischen habe ich in dieser Rezension entdeckt, dass der ganze Roman als Rückerinnerung an etwas (ein Jahr zuvor) Geschehenes geschrieben ist. 

Aus dieser Perspektive (die Erzählerin stellte sich diese Fragen damals) verstehe ich die Formulierung 
_ "Ob Dres das verführerisch fand? Ob du das verführerisch finden würdest, wenn du später betrunken mit ihr nach Hause gingst?" _besser und akzeptiere sie.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> akzeptiere sie


OK, danke für die Rückmeldung.


JClaudeK said:


> _wenn du später betrunken mit ihr nach Hause gingst?" _


Wohl nur ein Tippfehler, aber um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, damit Gonzalo und andere Lerner nicht verwirrt werden:


> *Aktiv*
> 
> *Indikativ
> Präteritum* du _gingst_ *Konjunktiv II *du _gingest_
> Konjunktiv – Wikipedia


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wohl nur ein Tippfehler, aber um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, damit Gonzalo und andere Lerner nicht verwirrt werden:


Ich habe den Satz so gelassen, wie der Autor ihn geschrieben hat. Ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich als Tippfehler betrachtet werden muss/ darf.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Ich habe den Satz so gelassen, wie der Autor ihn geschrieben hat. Ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich als Tippfehler betrachtet werden muss/ darf.


Wenn es kein Tippfehler ist, dann ist es ein Grammatikfehler.


----------

